# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Wall Removal Cost

## TomW

I am looking to get a structural wall removed from a 70's brick veneer house between the lounge and dining rooms to open up the space, wall is about 2.9m long.   
I have been quoted a bit over 5k to have permits lodged a beam designed and installed then the wall removed (basically a single company will manage it end to end).    
Just wondering if anyone who has had this sort of thing done in the past could give me an indication of what they paid?  
For those wondering Initially I did want to try and DIY however I think it might be a bit hard while working full time and I am concerned that the works would end up dragging on for months etc hence the attractiveness of a company offering a solution end to end.

----------


## Bloss

That seems reasonable to me. 
Removal of a structural wall is not a DIY unless you really know what you are doing - in any case will need to have engineering and permits with council etc and in in most places would need to be done by a licensed builder and a certifier to sign off. 
Depending on what is above that wall and where a beam can be placed before removal it might be a simple job, or it might be messy - only an onsite inspection would confirm. Might be a timber beam or might need a steel beam- access might be easy, might be hard.

----------


## droog

:What he said: 
Sounds reasonable for an all up end to end job.

----------


## TomW

Thanks for your responses, since first my post I have had a few additional quotes for the demolition / building component only and have had an engineer inspect the wall to clarify that yes it is load bearing. Currently waiting on the council for the permit but hope to have the work completed in the next month or so.

----------

